# Limping with diarrhea ...



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

There is something weird happen with Oscar couple days ago. On Sunday morning he was very active, full of energy and zoomed with other dogs all morning. In the afternoon I took him for a field training. By the end of session he looked tired, but nothing noticeable wrong. I let him run off-leash for about 15 minutes with other dogs. When we came home he was very tired and failed asleep right away. When he woke up he was limping a bit on his left back leg. I fed him a dinner and before going to bed walked him 30-40 minutes. During a walk we met his buddy border collie Ace and they run 5-10 minutes off leash. We came home and Oscar went to his crate for a night. Next morning he couldn't step on his back leg. I examine his leg and didn't find anything unusual. Probably it was swallowed a little, but he didn't seem to be in pain when I touched it. I left for a work at this time. A few hours later the wife called and said he threw up few times and had diarrhea. I called our vet right away and set an appointment for the next day. When I came come Oscar looked very lethargic, barely moving around and still badly limping on his back leg. 
I fed him a steam rice and took out. We walked really slow and stood up every 10 meters. He had three runs during our walk. I start been really worried at this point and thought he caught some bug, but how to explain his limping ? Next morning he looked much better, wasn't limping much, but refused any food completely, just drink water like crazy. I took him for a short walk, he was weak, but was running around without any limping. Later that day we took him to the vet office and they didn't find anything wrong!!! Just tell us to continue feed white rice, slowly adding his food to it. 
He ate dinner with appetite, wasn't limping at all and was back on being himself. This morning he looked very healthy and active, ate breakfast, had a firm poop and his back leg is just fine. So I wondering what was it? I though maybe some spider bit his leg in a field on Sunday? Couldn't find any other explanation. Any idea?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Chances are that the limping, throwing up, and diahrrea are not related but, on the other hand, acute pain can cause nausea in people (I have no knowledge of pain related diahrrea but I would not totally exclude a possible relationship). 

Honestly, I would have avoided taking a lethargic and badly limping dog on any walk, even a slow one with stops and would not have let him run the next day.

I am glad that you took Oscar to the vet and that he is doing better.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

There is possibility he strained his leg and got an upset stomach at a same time. The blood circulation would help in either case, plus I didn't force him to walk, he went at his own pace and after the walk (which took no more than 10 mins) he walked on his leg without limping, but the most important his energy level went up. I do believe that single walk help him to recover sooner. I won't ever let him play with other dog, chase a ball or do any other extensive exercise in that condition, but if he is willing to starch legs gating around I won't restrain him from doing so.


----------



## Adamcue (Dec 14, 2021)

Have you found out what the problem was?
This just happened to my German Shepherd ..
Very playful a few days before limping to the point of smashing his face in ground, lethargic but not in horrible pain. Vomited and diarrhea but finally ate something after a day and a half.
All I can think is snake bite or spoiled food poisoning.. 
Only drank water profusely for the first day but at the end of a long 2nd depressing day he finally ate and more mobile but hardly moving. I don’t get which it could be. An injury or sickness..


----------

